# Making the (Cadillac) 90 2 DOOR Mouldings



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Cut & wield the plastic 4 dr mouldings together. And how about the lower stainless trim? A new hand-made piece is req'd?

Advise would be of great help, thanks.

Or a thread already on this topic. THX Matthew


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Dec 11 2004, 07:27 AM
> *Cut & wield the plastic 4 dr mouldings together.  And how about the lower stainless trim? A new hand-made piece is req'd?
> 
> Advise would be of great help, thanks.
> ...




Stainless Rockers from a 2 door fleetwood are what you use if you have a coupe deville...


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

what do you use to weld the 2 plastic moldings together?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Dec 11 2004, 08:36 PM
> *what do you use to weld the 2 plastic moldings together?
> [snapback]2496702[/snapback]​*


thats what im wondering.....
maybe a plastic welder, but i dont know how strong the plastic is that would bond the molding


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

They sell plastic welders they are usually used for motorcycles. I will probaly use some plastic repair product like duramix or something similar when I get around to mine.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

You guys are all about to fuck up a few sets of mouldings , Use epoxy and bumper filler, or Bondo.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Or get the molding off a limo, and cut them to size. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I got mine off a limo, you still have to bond the ones between the door and the rear wheel


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TORCH...BUTTERKNIFE....AND PLASTIC FILLER


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2004, 02:29 AM
> *TORCH...BUTTERKNIFE....AND PLASTIC FILLER
> [snapback]2500414[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

thats great feedback! I always thought the Coupe's stainless was too thin (from top to bottom) compared with the 90-2 fleetwood's metal trim (I guess its just me)

The limo idea is great! If I can find one. 

One question I didnt ask is how about the little metal trim strip-mouldings on top of the plastic moulding? 

The 1st piece of trim between the door and rear wheel opening is 2-3 inches with a metal strip. ??? 

Pics would be sooo good to have Too bad nobody even did a "how to" thread on this. Again, gracias. Matthew.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 11 2004, 11:47 PM
> * Use epoxy and bumper filler
> [snapback]2497009[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

You know I was talking about the big platic mouldings right? Get the stainless rocker trim from Livs for Lacs otherwise youll be looking for a minute


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Dec 16 2004, 08:50 AM
> *thats great feedback!  I always thought the Coupe's stainless was too thin (from top to bottom) compared with the 90-2 fleetwood's metal trim (I guess its just me)
> 
> The limo idea is great! If I can find one.
> ...


On the one that is 2 inches, you have to mold it to the back door molding, then cut to fit. If you dont have any extra moldings, make sure you dont cut too much because you will need the rest to make the front door molding. Extra work, but what I did was cut the front door molding in half, then with the extra piece from the back door I mold it to the front piece of the front door, then measure the back piece to the rest of the molding so it will fit the door. Doing it that way you dont have to do anything to the end of that molding because it is already shaped to fit both end of the door. As far as the metal trim, dont take it off of the little piece because to make the trim flow you will need a another piece of trim off one of the other moldings that angles into that piece. Look close up to almost any 90'd two door lac, the door and behind door molding all have 2 trim pieces on top of them, not 1 long one...


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FtwKandyMan_@Dec 17 2004, 07:17 AM
> *On the one that is 2 inches, you have to mold it to the back door molding, then cut to fit. If you dont have any extra moldings, make sure you dont cut too much because you will need the rest to make the front door molding. Extra work, but what I did was cut the front door molding in half, then with the extra piece from the back door I mold it to the front piece of the front door, then measure the back piece to the rest of the molding so it will fit the door. Doing it that way you dont have to do anything to the end of that molding because it is already shaped to fit both end of the door. As far as the metal trim, dont take it off of the little piece because to make the trim flow you will need a another piece of trim off one of the other moldings that angles into that piece. Look close up to almost any 90'd two door lac, the door and behind door molding all have 2 trim pieces on top of them, not 1 long one...
> [snapback]2515662[/snapback]​*



Thank ya FtwKM that will reduce the damn guesswork alot. I never looked closely at a 90'd coupe (none are been done here) that they have the two pieces up on top of one another (on the qtrs)


----------



## nic rov (Mar 8, 2005)

anyone no where to get a euro clip please e mail me [email protected]


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Look close up to almost any 90'd two door lac, the door and behind door molding all have 2 trim pieces on top of them, not 1 long one...
[snapback]2515662[/snapback]​[/quote]


Not this one!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I used chrome strip on a roll you can buy at auto paint stores to replace the stainless. I hate seeing the split on the door and the small panels. I think the trim looks great, but its a bitch cutting off the lip to hold the stainless on though.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 8 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I used chrome strip on a roll you can buy at auto paint stores to replace the stainless. I hate seeing the split on the door and the small panels. I think the trim looks great, but its a bitch cutting off the lip to hold the stainless on though.
> [snapback]2823337[/snapback]​*


Good idea I have never heard that did it work good?FtwKandyMan what do you think can you do that it sounds good?how about the lines on the plastic piece?


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

I understand what usojohn is talking about with the upper chrome moldings being spilt, but the 2 pieces doesnt bother me because the back end molding comes with 2 pieces on top of it from the factory. As far the the lines on the plastic molding, you have to make sure they are straight and flush with each other. Really if you are going to take the time to 90 out your lac, then it is worth the extra time and effort to make sure that the moldings are right, that is what makes the car!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

what do you guys use to mold them??????????

what type of glue/adhesive?????

:dunno:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Ive been told to use Bumper filler, or some epoxy,but I used fiberglass cloth and resin on the back of mine and regular body filler on the front , to cover the seam. 
Its only 6 month later, but no problems so far . 

The epoxy or bumper filler would be easiest.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 8 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I used chrome strip on a roll you can buy at auto paint stores to replace the stainless. I hate seeing the split on the door and the small panels. I think the trim looks great, but its a bitch cutting off the lip to hold the stainless on though.
> [snapback]2823337[/snapback]​*


Do you have a close up of the door trim?


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

I can make them for ya!!! $500.00. Guaranteed not to crack out with the 1 piece chrome one top!!!!


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 10 2005, 05:19 PM
> *I can make them for ya!!! $500.00. Guaranteed not to crack out with the 1 piece chrome one top!!!!
> [snapback]2834685[/snapback]​*


that fool does good work....he did both of my caprices and came out clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 10 2005, 03:30 PM
> *that fool does good work....he did both of my caprices and came out clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2834771[/snapback]​*


Your caprice is clean..............thats the one with the Caddy dash?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 8 2005, 08:25 AM
> *I used chrome strip on a roll you can buy at auto paint stores to replace the stainless. I hate seeing the split on the door and the small panels. I think the trim looks great, but its a bitch cutting off the lip to hold the stainless on though.
> [snapback]2823337[/snapback]​*


Chrome strip on a roll............did the same.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 10 2005, 06:19 PM
> *I can make them for ya!!! $500.00. Guaranteed not to crack out with the 1 piece chrome one top!!!!
> [snapback]2834685[/snapback]​*


how much with a core set????


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

or u can use limo pieces.


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 11 2005, 07:14 PM
> *how much with a core set????
> [snapback]2840551[/snapback]​*


300.00 if you got a the panels


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Heres a few pics of the process:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 19 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Heres a few pics of the process:
> [snapback]2873527[/snapback]​*


Lets see some more I plan on doing the same to my caprice next month


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

bonded together. I will start smoothing them out in a couple of days, I'll be sure to take pics...


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

the bumper repair stuff I use. The brand is AEM....


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

the 2 pieces have been bonded together, and here I put some bondo in to fill the gap. When I did the door pieces the first time I used the bumper glue stuff to fill the gaps, and it was a BITCH to smooth out. So this time I'm using bodo. It shouldn't crack, since the panls wont be under any stress.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

what'd you use to cut em at the begining?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 21 2005, 09:09 PM
> *what'd you use to cut em at the begining?
> [snapback]2884998[/snapback]​*



A jig saw with a wood cutting blade! You can see it on the floor of the last pic.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

wow thats a straight cut!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

whered you get the glue??


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 23 2005, 01:50 PM
> *whered you get the glue??
> [snapback]2894944[/snapback]​*


 They sell it at autozone


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Mar 21 2005, 05:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can get it at most auto stores and paint shops. it's like 8 bucks.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 19 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Heres a few pics of the process:
> [snapback]2873527[/snapback]​*


did you have to use two sets, or did you use one??
i noticed that you cut atleast an inch off each piece, wouldnt that make them too short in the end?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 25 2005, 07:39 AM
> *did you have to use two sets, or did you use one??
> i noticed that you cut atleast an inch off each piece, wouldnt that make them too short in the end?
> [snapback]2904281[/snapback]​*


The original set I had used was missing some pieces (the 2 little ones in the pic), so I was able to find 2 pices from the back doors from a club member, so I had more than enough. Then I got a complete set for myself, but sold them to be put on a Caprice, so I kept the little end pieces to put on this car. It looked fine without them, but since the car is getting redone I decided to it right this time. I'm painting the jams today, probably wont touch the panels again until early next week. I'll still put up pics as I take them...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

how do you get the chrome strip back on the guys that use that roll chrome strip to make it one peice?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

^^^TTT^^^


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Have limo panels for sale fiberglass. Measure 59" .one piece trim. The ends need to be reworked to fit coupe doors


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTt for further reference


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Anyone on here do 2 dr mouldings or have the limo pieces for sale


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:dunno:


----------

